# bomboleo



## banja (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I've gotta stop using the internet for a while. It's one of the things on my "to do this year" list. I like making lists, and then imagine how I complete them...sometimes I get extreme, and if I don't do something on the list, I get anxious. Most of the time, I just make them to keep a guideline...and also because I like to imagine things. And I love writing. When I was a kid I copied whole chapters from "Doctor Doolittle" and the "Jungle Book", just because I liked to write. 
So anyway, one of the things on the list is to "not use internet (at all!) and watch TV at least for a month". I think it's a good time to do this, because I've been using too much internet lately. And I'm having an urge to write to him, which I shouldn't, cos it would be the dumbest, most moronic thing in the world. But I won't do it. Never ever ever. I'll run into him sometime maybe, if it's meant to be. But I watched stupid "Amelie" on a few days ago and it made me think about the whole thing about missing opportunities.
Oh, stop. 
What else is going on...this is a cool site, but I have to admit I'm kinda done with MBTI stuff, but people seem intelligent and/or funny. I don't even post often, mabe I will later. Just kinda don't want to get too sucked into it. 
Alright, I'm going to give myself 'til Friday to figure out about the #34 on my list :crazy: I'll need to do it sooner or later, so better sooner. 
Hmm...writing helps me get my crap together. Good.
P.S. I don't know what bomboleo means. I don't like headlines.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I assumed Bomboleo was a dance or something.
Anyway, good luck with quitting the internet for a month.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a good thing to stop using the internet

I think you should write him!


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a good thing to stop using the internet

I think you should write him!


----------



## banja (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey!  I didn't see that I have comments, sorry I'm replying late...
I'm better with internet now, not as big of a interference with other things...but I'm still not throwing away that idea about not using it at all.


----------

